# 2.5L IE Billet Fuel Rails On Sale at Bluewater Performance



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*On Sale Here for only $139.00*

*Add Install Kit For Only $69.95 More $208.95 Total!
*

Want to dress up your engine bay, or need a large rail to feed your thirsty 2.5L? Then you need this billet aluminum fuel rail for 2.5L 5 cylinder engines. These are made from a solid piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum, to provide a beautiful, high flowing piece. These rails have mount tabs that use factory screws to attach to your intake manifold. These feature -8an O-ring boss ports, which will be enough flow for even the most wild setups. There is no need to worry about injectors coming out either, as these rails retain the factory injector clips for added safety. The clips install at the same angle as the factory fuel rail, to maintain the factory injector angle.

These fit all 2.5L 20V 5 cylinder engines.

Features:
Made in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum
8an O-ring boss ports
Retains factory injector clips
Available in IE RED or raw finish
Includes mounting tabs and bolts


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

looks awesome, what did you change to get it to work with the sri?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

It needs a custom made bracket for the SRI which isn't available just yet.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It needs a custom made bracket for the SRI which isn't available just yet.


Good to know, Thanks!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

looks damn sexy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It needs a custom made bracket for the SRI which isn't available just yet.


Keep us posted when that will happen! :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

twoteks said:


> Keep us posted when that will happen! :thumbup:


Yes, I will buy once that is taken care of... I also found another fix... A oem supplier sells an oe replacement sensor that sits pretty much flush against the head and has a wire with the plug on it. Cheap and should work. 
Like the bottom one but its for the 2.5l


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

link o the supplier?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> link o the supplier?


Im trollin the tex today on my phone. I'll find the link later on my computer. As far as I'm aware as long as the plugs are the same any of them will work as long as they arent too long.

There are also ones where the plug OS angled down instead of outward like the oem one.

It was like a VW parts warehouse site.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wondering if I could buy just the rail, and the part that allows an fittings to attach to the OEM fuel line... This way I can tuck the actual fuel line... Would you guys sell that part separately?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes we do sell it separately.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Friday! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn you IE for coming out with such gorgeous sh*t....

This is on my 'to-do' list. Would look great with my IE Valve Cover!

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

They definitely look awesome side by side.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

@SimpleStaple Yes it would look amazing next to an IE Valve cover!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

For non turbos, this doesn't do a thing right? Just looks pretty?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

chadone said:


> For non turbos, this doesn't do a thing right? Just looks pretty?


 Correct. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gabe,

Do you guys plan on offering this rail in black like you do IE's valve cover? I want both..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Gabe,
> 
> Do you guys plan on offering this rail in black like you do IE's valve cover? I want both..


HI Pete-

Just talked with Gabe and we might be able to get a few black ones on our next run but it wont be for another few months and its not a guaranteed thing. Sorry  However we do have the valve cover in stock in black


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Gabe,
> 
> Do you guys plan on offering this rail in black like you do IE's valve cover? I want both..


Shoot us an email or give us a call when youre ready for your valve cover, we will get you all set up with one :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you pm a price shipped to T5J 1H8 in Canada?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot us an email or give us a call when youre ready for your valve cover, we will get you all set up with one :thumbup:


Will do. I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Can you pm a price shipped to T5J 1H8 in Canada?


Looks like roughly $30-45.00 Dollars.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, good to know. How long do you guys plan on having these at this price for?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Okay, good to know. How long do you guys plan on having these at this price for?



Only while supplies last..


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay so lots in stock? Or not so much?

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Okay so lots in stock? Or not so much?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


We have roughly 6-8 rails left, so not so many...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Willing to do a deal if I pickup the oil cooler and fuel rail w/install kit all at once?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Gabe,

These safe to powdercoat?

-Hans


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

kiserhd said:


> Gabe,
> 
> These safe to powdercoat?
> 
> -Hans


Yes they are...


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Any idea on the compatibility with a C2 SRI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

So is there a fix yet to use these with the UM or C2 Intake Manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> So is there a fix yet to use these with the UM or C2 Intake Manifolds?


Not sure about the C2 SRIs but we have a UM one here right now that we are trying to machine a bracket for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We already have the notch which is necessary drawn up, and we're going to mod some rails here in not too long... Our CNC's have been really backed up, but we are getting another one in the next few weeks which should open up our schedule.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ordered my fuel rail and oil cooler from Gabe about 5 minutes ago!

Any chance their are DIY's/Guides/Instructions for install for both oil cooler and the fuel rail? If not, I will just d!ck around with it and figure both out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

No diys as of yet but you can give me a call if you get stumped. We are hoping to make a full installation instruction link on the website next time we do one locally.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy hump day!! :laugh:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Extended Weekend!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> Ordered my fuel rail and oil cooler from Gabe about 5 minutes ago!
> 
> Any chance their are DIY's/Guides/Instructions for install for both oil cooler and the fuel rail? If not, I will just d!ck around with it and figure both out.


Fuel rail is incredibly easy to do.its 2 torx and it pops out. Lay a rag down to catch the fuel after you remove your injector clips pull them out. Then the fuel line by the passenger side firewall is a simple clip you push in and it'll release..
Oil cooler is more difficult, take off your front end and take the lower rad hose off it'll rotate forward and then you'll be able to get at it easily. I replaced all the bolts for the oil filter housing as well while I was in there with stainless numbers. 

Its not too difficult, but get ready to remove your manifold bracket,I even used this opportunity to delete my sai pump in there.cleared up tons of room

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Fuel rail is incredibly easy to do.its 2 torx and it pops out. Lay a rag down to catch the fuel after you remove your injector clips pull them out. Then the fuel line by the passenger side firewall is a simple clip you push in and it'll release..
> Oil cooler is more difficult, take off your front end and take the lower rad hose off it'll rotate forward and then you'll be able to get at it easily. I replaced all the bolts for the oil filter housing as well while I was in there with stainless numbers.
> 
> Its not too difficult, but get ready to remove your manifold bracket,I even used this opportunity to delete my sai pump in there.cleared up tons of room
> ...


 So glad to hear!! Thank for the post!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Happy Saturday!! :wave:_​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

eace:*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welp, found the little black thingy along with the blue adapter rolling around in the bottom of the box... 

There was a hole/tear in the packaging that held the install kit? 

Now, once I unclipped the old, I hoped it was just easy sailing from there.... 

Nope. Motherf*cker doesn't fit onto the god damn blue clip/attachment thingy! 

Could there be a difference in the 2012's via the length of the factory outlet thing?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Welp, found the little black thingy along with the blue adapter rolling around in the bottom of the box...
> 
> There was a hole/tear in the packaging that held the install kit?
> 
> ...


 
With the factory clip thingy removed.... 



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Hows everyone's Wednesday going?? Who's coming to Wuste?? :thumbup::thumbup:​*


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

When are these going on another crazy sale?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it possible to install without the install kit? Like using the stock part? And if not is it possible to order the install kit later?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

chadone said:


> Is it possible to install without the install kit? Like using the stock part? And if not is it possible to order the install kit later?


Good morning! The fuel rail needs the install kit as the stock parts will not work. You can always make your own install kit, but we do recommend purchasing the install kit at the same time as the fuel rail. Thanks! 😊


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning! The fuel rail needs the install kit as the stock parts will not work. You can always make your own install kit, but we do recommend purchasing the install kit at the same time as the fuel rail. Thanks! 😊


Thanks. I sent U a PM 
Ordering it today.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Joined the Rail club today.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Welp, found the little black thingy along with the blue adapter rolling around in the bottom of the box...
> 
> There was a hole/tear in the packaging that held the install kit?
> 
> ...


Were you able to get it installed? It should clip right on. The 2012 ones are the exact same as the previous years. Might just need to lube it with some oil first and then a firm push and it should clip just fine.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Were you able to get it installed? It should clip right on. The 2012 ones are the exact same as the previous years. Might just need to lube it with some oil first and then a firm push and it should clip just fine.


Nope -- wouldn't fit. The inside of the replacement adapter is too tight/narrow for it to fit. I would force it from underneath, too, and no luck. It literally had scrapes/scratches from the edges it couldn't/wouldn't clear.

I'm just having Mike and Eric @ Eurowerks throw it on while I have some other things taken care of.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Nope -- wouldn't fit. The inside of the replacement adapter is too tight/narrow for it to fit. I would force it from underneath, too, and no luck. It literally had scrapes/scratches from the edges it couldn't/wouldn't clear.
> 
> I'm just having Mike and Eric @ Eurowerks throw it on while I have some other things taken care of.












It shoulda been black but turned silver


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Very strange. We have installed one already on a 2012 with no issues. Let me know what you ultimately find out and if we can do anything to help. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump for a great Company!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine came!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

​*Happy Hump Day Bump! *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Will these fit the C2 SRI yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Will these fit the C2 SRI yet?


 We have never seen a C2 SRI to test it out on yet so I am not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump!*:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

**Free Bump** 


Ordered!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> **Free Bump**
> 
> 
> Ordered!:thumbup:


 I'm Processing your order right now!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

How did you guys modify the sensor that sits right above the fuel rail? It was a pain trying to connect it back in. Is there a shorter/stubby sensor that will work?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> _Looking for feedback,
> 
> If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run-
> what would it be??
> ...


 
The SRI for the 2.5L? Pleeeeaaasseeee!!???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Hump Day :thumbup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------

